# glenshee ski centre overnighting



## david56

Hi every one, just registered today and i am wondering if it is possible to wild camp at the the glenshee ski centre car park. I am planning on skiing there for a few days in february half term, usually go to austria but its getting a bit pricey nowadays.


----------



## Canalsman

Welcome 

There are lots of spots on the A93 running south from Braemar. And stopping at the ski centre should be absolutely fine.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Welcome to the site - I bet it will be cold at Glenshee overnight - make sure you take you thermals with you !!!! 
Why not become a full member and then you can download all the wild overnight stops direct on to your sat-nav.  Enjoy Glenshee it is a beautiful place to stop for a few days in winter.


----------



## Croftland1

david56 said:


> Hi every one, just registered today and i am wondering if it is possible to wild camp at the the glenshee ski centre car park. I am planning on skiing there for a few days in february half term, usually go to austria but its getting a bit pricey nowadays.



Hi David,
No problem overnighting on the Glenshee Ski Centre car park. We do it regularly and the staff there are very friendly - they even fill up our drinking water containers on request. The toilet block remains open 24hrs too, so cassette emptying is no problem.
Have fun,
Jim


----------



## Deleted member 4850

Croftland1 said:


> Hi David,
> No problem overnighting on the Glenshee Ski Centre car park. We do it regularly and the staff there are very friendly - they even fill up our drinking water containers on request. The toilet block remains open 24hrs too, so cassette emptying is no problem.
> Have fun,
> Jim


 
Yes, we found them great too. They prefer it if you let them know you're staying overnight: cars left in the car park often get checked out to make sure someone isn't stuck up on the hill. If it blizzards overnight, tie a red rag to the aerial so the snowplough doesn't shunt you in the morning!


----------



## timsdomain

we stayed there last friday night with no problems, was only about minus 5 which is warm for up there!


----------



## tonykat

*just came full member*



Guernsey Donkey said:


> Welcome to the site - I bet it will be cold at Glenshee overnight - make sure you take you thermals with you !!!!
> Why not become a full member and then you can download all the wild overnight stops direct on to your sat-nav.  Enjoy Glenshee it is a beautiful place to stop for a few days in winter.


 
how do i download all wild sites to sat nav if you can help


----------



## Canalsman

tonykat said:


> how do i download all wild sites to sat nav if you can help


 
Hi Tonykat

You'll find full instructions on the download page - have a good read through before you start ...

If you need further help, please tell us what type of sat nav you have.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Scotsbob

david56 said:


> Hi every one, just registered today and i am wondering if it is possible to wild camp at the the glenshee ski centre car park. I am planning on skiing there for a few days in february half term, usually go to austria but its getting a bit pricey nowadays.


 
From Scotsbob. 
Glenshee is in my backyard. It has a very large parking area, BUT it can be very stormy/loads of deep snow/ and very cold, frosty so drain all water tanks, keep couple 5lt fresh water containers INSIDE veh. Forecast for this weekend (4-7th Feb) is very high gusty winds, and ample snow. If coming from south come up via Perth/Blairgowrie as Tayside Roads Dept make better effort to keep the road open than Grampian does.
You can always Google the road , and check the Glenshee webb site for up to date info.
Braemar is approx 7mls down road for groceries and fuel.


----------

